# Nouveau chicken salad with avocado



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nuveau chicken salad with avocado

-450g/1lb boneless skinless chicken breast, grilled and diced
(alternatively the chicken can be prepared by boiling in a light broth with a bayleaf)
-75g/3oz bacon crispily cooked and flaked
-50g cashew, crushed and toasted
-2 big plump ripe avocado, peeled, pitted and diced
-mixture of mayonnaise and sour cream, as needed to coat the ingredients sufficiently, but not to drown them
-dash of black pepper.

combine all the ingredients, wonderful by itself, or filling for flour tortilla or flatbread...

Buon Appetito!!

Licia


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 8, 2005)

This sounds great!  I love avocado, so I will have to try this soon.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll make this for Paul.  It sounds just like his kind of dish.  Thanks!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 8, 2005)

*Thank you*

Sounds terrific.  Avacados and chicken.  Never heard of this one.  Thank you.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes!!  Chicken and avocado can be a lovely combination!!  I also love guacamole on my chicken fajitas, and a slice of avocado with provolone cheese (or similar cheese) on top of a grilled chicken breast!!


----------



## Constance (Sep 9, 2005)

Gotta get some avacado and cashews...this sounds so good!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 10, 2005)

this sounds like the perfect recipe for jkath!!  Thanks for posting this recipe.


----------



## pagalvishy (Jul 12, 2006)

this recipe sounds great...looks like im gona be using this to get rid of my chicken breat tomoro


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad you liked this idea, and I bet you will like the salad itself even more!!  You can also precook the chicken beforehand, if you are going to eat it tomorrow.
It is also a great idea when you have some leftover chicken!!


----------



## vagriller (Jul 12, 2006)

Recipes like this are a good reason to grill a couple extra pieces of chicken! Extra grilled chicken just doesn't seem to last long in my house.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 12, 2006)

This sounds like a nice light lunch special in the not to distant future...THANKS!


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> this sounds like the perfect recipe for jkath!! Thanks for posting this recipe.


 
oh yeah!
I'd love to try it on a nice french baguette!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, jkath, if I knew you any better at the time of posting this recipe (I realize now I posted it right after joining here...) I would have PMed it specially to you as well 

French baguette would be delicious with this salad!!


----------

